# 11S cables/housing



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I picked up my first 11 speed record bike (used) all my others are 10s Record from roughly 2006-2008. I need to put a longer stem and wider bars on it and was thinking while I was at it I might spice things up a bit with housing colored other than black/white. I have had good luck running Jagwire housing/cables in two different 10s campy bikes but read on Competative Cyclist that the 10s and 11s cables AND housing are specific to the number of gears.

Can anyone confirm this? Are there any knowing aftermarket housing/cables that play nice with 11S and have the correct ends for the brakes? Looking to swap out both brake and shift cables.

From CC site http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...olo-record-11-speed-cable-kit-8737.192.0.html

But all of that tech stuff pales in comparison to this one nugget. You need this 11-speed cable kit because of the unique 4.1mm outside diameter to the shift cable housing. And the housing fits directly into the lever body, so matching this size is essential. Likewise, so is matching the Campagnolo shift cable diameter and cable end shape. Put the wrong cable in the shifter, choose the wrong shape, and you'll be drilling to get that cable end out when it comes time to replace the shift cables. Use 11 speed cables and housing with 11 speed levers. Use 10 speed cables and housing with 10 speed levers. Do not go vice-versa!

Thanks!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I run my Super Record on Jagwire, no problems.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't use 11 speed, but I know a lot of experts here have had problems with Jagwire and some of the gurus here have said that the 10 speed UltraShift needs special housings. I would wait until some of them weigh in before you spend a bunch on cables and housings.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I run my Super Record on Jagwire, no problems.


There are a lot of different jagwire products out there. Can you elaborate on which housing and cables specifically? I'd love to get away from buying the Campy set which is expensive and run jagwire, and it'd be great to know which part numbers you have working, or some other piece of info so I can determine which of the many jagwire options to go with.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Jagwire Racer, I am using the housing and accessories but I use for the derailers, small headed cables (4mm) because the ones that came in the package are for Shimano ( 4.5mm )


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*Ultra Low Friction cablesets - work on all Campy*

Pre 2009 Cable/Housing from Campy for pre 2009 10 speed works for those 10 speed and less (older 9 and 8 speed) ergo levers. 

For 2009 and after (using the new lever shape involving 11 speed on high end groups and 10 speed on some lower) the only change was a slightly smaller diameter housing for the shifter cable - and the only effect for this size is how it fits into the new style ergo lever. Those new 11 speed "ultra low friction" cable sets will work fine on the older style (pre 2009) 10 speed (and less) shifting/braking systems.....in fact I'm most certain that campy makes/offers the older version cables anymore either.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I think Tommasini has it; the cables sold now work for the new 11s (and lower end 10s) shifter bodies due to the smaller outside diameter of the housing. These new cables are the only ones currently sold by Campy, and will work with all Campy groups past and present, 10s or 11s. 

Older cable sets will obviously still work for the era of 10s components that they accompanied, but as I found out, are not compatible with the newer/modern shifter bodies.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

All well and good that the latest from Campy works with all campy...that makes sense as they would not want to make two different sets. I would expect backward compatibility for the most part.

But back to my original question what non-campy stuff will work with 2009+ campy 11 speed? Salsa_Lover seems to have it working with Jagwire, but I have read online that others have not had such good luck. Agree that getting exact specs from Jagwire is tough. I have bought complete brake/shift Jagwire sets where the housing is fine, but neither cable end fit on my 10s campy equipment. Others have had one end that fits which is great. Wonder if it would be possible to buy just the campy wire (no housing) and make it work with Jagwire, or other, housings


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

What color are you looking for? You can get genuine Campy housing in red as well as the white and black.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

EP/Super Record 11 in Jagwire white.

why didn't I setup genuine Campy if it also has white ? just because the Jagwire I already had it










Touring bike on yellow Jagwire and Centaur 10


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

That's a really beautiful bike! How do you keep the white parts pearly-white? ;-)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

they are not so white now, the picture was just after setting the hoods and pedals so they look pristine, but at you see the saddle and handlebar tape is getting some ivory patina.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Salsa_Lover said:


> they are not so white now, the picture was just after setting the hoods and pedals so they look pristine, but at you see the saddle and handlebar tape is getting some ivory patina.


Given the size of your stable, I thought you had a full crew of Swiss craftsmen to maintain your stable. Do each of your bike get assigned a bunker space? ;-)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

haha, I don't have that many. ( or do I ? )

BTW There is a head count reduction process ongoing now, but I still have 5 Colnagos, 1 Bianchi-Ducati and 2 Ridleys.

My plan is to keep only, and absolutely only, 4

This EP/SR11/Boras for the sportives, the C50/R11 for the relaxed long rides, the C40/R10 for autumn/winter and the Touring bike for all year/weather/conditions commuting.

I sold all the Bianchis, 3 Colnagos and all other assorted stuff ( parts and wheels ) already and I have put for sale the EP 54cm the ExtremeC, the Ducati and the 2 Ridleys but the market is not moving much these days.

The Colnagos are "connaisseur" bikes so I don't expect to sell them so quick and well I am asking a pretty penny for them, The Ridleys both have ISM ( cross and TT ) so it would be harder to sell, but well I can keep them at the end without regret.

It is kind of funny, I have sold an old Madone with Ultegra for more money that what I am asking for an almost new and beautiful Bianchi T3/Ducati with Dura Ace, but there is no interest at all on the market for it. People only seem to go for what is advertised most, I am sure if it was an Specialized or Scott I would have sold it for more already. 

I would put them on the Classifieds section here, but I am sure the shipping logistics and the strong CHF/USD exchange would discourage prospective american buyers.


----------



## colinago (Aug 16, 2002)

Have a similar issue with my super record 11 Sp. I am running I link cables for campy 11 Sp and I am having shifting issues, seems like after I shift it starts making noise so then I give the lever a little love to see if the noise goes away, it does but I can't keep the lever like that all the time. Yes it happens in every gear. This stated about two wks after the build.been trying to adjust but nothing is working, what do I do?thanks


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

In the end I used Campy Ultra Shift cables/housing and it is shifting much better. Funny thing was I assumed it was all campy when I picked the bike up used. I saw the campy logo printed on at least one of the housings. When I took it apart it actually had Campy housing on the brakes but Jagwire on the shifters...and as I stated it was not shifting very well. Could have just been miles, gunk or who knows. If SalsaLover is having good luck with 11s and jagwire good for him, but I don't think I would temp it based on my experiance. I agree with him the jagwire is fine on campy 10s like his commuter I run that on my Colnago and my wife's Pinarello that both have 10s campy.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Jagwire Racer, I am using the housing and accessories but I use for the derailers, small headed cables (4mm) because the ones that came in the package are for Shimano ( 4.5mm )


Got it - thanks! Am going to try the Jagwire then next time I cable the bikes. 

BTW, you mentioned you have/had a couple Ridleys. I've been looking for a good barrel adjuster for my '11 Damocles. Right now it's running fine without but in case you found any that work well on the Ridley cable stops I'd be interested in what you found. All the options I had in my garage didn't really fit into the stops.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Jagwire also make some inline ones, large and mini , I have a set of mini them on my cross bike

mini









large









if you are using shimano you can use the ones that install on the STI too.


----------

